# SS 13.10.18 - Dvorak #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Antonin Dvorak** (1841 - 1904)*

Symphony No. 3 in E-flat Major, Op. 10, B. 34

1. Allegro moderato
2. Adagio molto, tempo di marcia
3. Allegro vivace
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend, another symphonies  This week it's Czech composer Antonin Dvorak's Third Symphony. I enjoy all of Dvorak's symphonies so I'm looking forward to listing to this one again over the weekend. I hope everyone can grab a recording and join in.

I'll be listening too:







Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (I usually listen to his earlier analog recordings but today I think I'll go with his later digital one)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I usually go with Neumann's analogue cycle for Dvorak 3 but today I'm gonna give Suitner a go, just for a change.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one from spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall make a plug for this version
A cycle that I enjoy very much


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Cant believe Jim hasnt posted yet. Its one of his favourite Dvorak symphonies!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jarvi on Chandos for me as well.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A snippet of the first movement of Dvorak 3 is used in the theme music for this chap, a well-known Czech cartoon character!









I'll listen to a very good, but perhaps less esteemed recording, the Naxos one with Stephen Gunzenhauser.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Merl said:


> Cant believe Jim hasnt posted yet. Its one of his favourite Dvorak symphonies!


Fear not Merl......it is either technical ineptitude on my behalf or some technological 'glitch' that has prevented me from contributing.....so at the risk of repeating myself....

Chung and the VPO-followed by a great performance of the 7th.

The 3rd is indeed one of my favourite symphonies, not just within Dvorak's cycle but throughout music and this is primarily because of the wonderfully evocative, atmospheric and lyrical slow second movement,

May have a listen to Belohlavek later.

Great choice for the SS by the way.....earlier today I listened to Kalinnikov 1st and 2nd (hint!)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Although I have the Jarvi I'll try the Prague Symphony and Vaclav Smetacek -- (with a somewhat incongruous pairing of Glazunov's Sax Concerto and Rhapsody in Blue)


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Belohlvek/Czech Philharmonic here.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

cougarjuno said:


> Although I have the Jarvi I'll try the Prague Symphony and Vaclav Smetacek -- (with a somewhat incongruous pairing of Glazunov's Sax Concerto and Rhapsody in Blue)


Not heard that one. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I have the box set, so Kubelik for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a great fan of Dvorak's #3 around here, but I've heard it as over-long, under-interesting, and mostly a big bowl of quivering jelly. However, being an ever-accommodating sort of chap, I'll give it another listen. This time, Vaclav Neumann with the Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll take this one:








And it is one of my favorite Dvorak symphonies. Too bad it never seems to get a live performance.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to Von Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic.

First movement: Very nice soaring opening melody, handled roughly during its working out by some too-Teutonic and too-vigorous passages. The second part of the movement is dominated by a theme that starts with four descending notes; it's worked out with occasional echoes of the opening theme. That theme returns quietly, after a climax, at the 70% point. It is further worked out, but more quietly than the first time around. Well, until the big peroration at the end anyway. I can't hear this movement as sonata form; not sure what to call it.

Second movement: Slow, but not too slow, always moving along nicely. A pleasant sound and a lot of detail, though the melodies don't seem very distinctive to me. The variety and transparency of orchestration help a lot. One important theme echoes, again, the opening theme of the first movement. At about the one-third point the movement becomes _tempo di marcia_ and the melody matches that mood. Dvorak indulges in some quasi-Wagner modulations here. The march mood gradually blends back into the opening material. The march theme is heard again, softly, in the closing pages.

Third movement: Rhythmically intense themes, seemingly several in succession. The first theme is especially distinctive, at least in the context of this symphony. I think this may be a rondo in form, given that the first theme keeps reappearing before galloping off each time in some new direction. Most of the movement is busy but not too interesting.

My earlier opinion of this symphony is unchanged. It lacks a clear dramatic or musical focus, so it has difficulty fully engaging the attention. There are only a few distinctive themes, and nowhere does form add to the force of the music. That's probably being a bit harsh, but I can only compare this with what Dvorak accomplished in his later works, where the deficiencies I find here were remedied - in spades!

BTW the symphony was written in 1873 but revised much later, in 1887-89. The original version has been lost.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From a contemporary review of the unrevised symphony, which matches my views pretty closely: "The impression given by the composer's latest work is close to breathtaking; then again, it is such that the listener's attention and perception start to grow weary. The composer has a wealth of ideas at his disposal, and he always offers them to us, his hands full, like some kind of Croesus. There is something remarkable about this; his creative fantasy presents itself here in the most wonderful splendour. Nevertheless, it is also apparent that the composer is as yet unable to control the high-spirited steed of his imagination; he still allows himself always to be carried by his enthusiasm alone, with the result that the structural proportions of the work become less organic, and lose their symmetry and clarity." (Ludevit Prochazka, Narodni listy 23 April 1874)

http://www.antonin-dvorak.cz/en/symphony3


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Personally, I love this work and regard it as the finest of Dvorak's first five symphonies. The first movement has a grand, sweeping momentum that is quite invigorating, the second is a solemn funeral march of great depth, and the third is catchy and ebullient.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

kyjo said:


> Personally, I love this work and regard it as the finest of Dvorak's first five symphonies. The first movement has a grand, sweeping momentum that is quite invigorating, the second is a solemn funeral march of great depth, and the third is catchy and ebullient.


It's that symphony or the 5th for me.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Having returned from a couple of nights break with my better half I'm late into this weeks selection - must admit this is not a symphony I have in my collection but I will try it via spotify tomorrow, which performance yet to be decided.

Any recommendations Jim?


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Enjoying this work a day late.
Listening to Belohlávek/Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Malx said:


> Having returned from a couple of nights break with my better half I'm late into this weeks selection - must admit this is not a symphony I have in my collection but I will try it via spotify tomorrow, which performance yet to be decided.
> 
> Any recommendations Jim?


Ignore what Jim says, Malx. He's a Maccam! :lol: Neumann, Rowicki, Belohlavek & Kertesz are a good pick for this one.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Merl said:


> Ignore what Jim says, Malx. He's a Maccam! :lol: Neumann, Rowicki, Belohlavek & Kertesz are a good pick for this one.


even as a 'Maccam' I reserve the right to continue to recommend........Jarvi/SNO and Chung/VPO.

(Whats the matter Merl????....still a little raw after Mahrez and his launching of Apollo 18 !!!!!!)


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Malx said:


> Having returned from a couple of nights break with my better half I'm late into this weeks selection - must admit this is not a symphony I have in my collection but I will try it via spotify tomorrow, which performance yet to be decided.
> 
> Any recommendations Jim?


Malx.......seriously now.....have a listen to Chung and the VPO (and if you choose to ignore anything it might be politely suggested that it should be those who do not rate the 3rd!.....but as always it is after all a matter of individaul taste and opinion)


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I listened to Berlin Philharmonic/Kubelik. My general impression of Dvorak's earlier symphonies (including this one) is that they are enjoyable and full of good ideas, but that they are overshadowed by his later masterpieces. It is nice to hear the early ones every now and then, as it is interesting to hear how this composer's style developed.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Via spotify:

Dvorak Symphony No 3 from Jarvi & Belohlavek.

Clear shades of influence of Brahms and Wagner (especially in the second movement) Dvorak clearly hadn't fully developed his own voice, but there are signs of progress towards the mature sound world of 6 - 9.

I preferred Belohlavek for the outer movements but felt he got a bit bogged down in the second movement where Jarvi presses on. 
Jim I may try Chung at some stage but I fancy a change for the rest of the day.
Overall I found the Symphony interesting but it didn't grip me as some others do, it could be a grower who knows!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

for Merl see next post


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Merl said:


> Not heard that one. Sounds interesting.


It's a wonderful recording from 1959. Great dynamics and a rich, open sound. Played with passion by the Prague Orchestra. I like it better than the Jarvi.


----------

